# Swedish: Anfalla, Överfalla, Angripa



## Yuujen

Hej,

Skulle bara vilja veta vilken skillnaden är mellan dessa 3 ord. Jag förmodar skillnaden är lik skillnaden mellan de engelska orden 'assault' och 'attack' - dvs ett av dem är vanligare, fast jag kan ju ha fel.

Tack.


----------



## Renaissance man

En armé, en schackspelare eller ett idrottslag anfaller.
En våldtäktsman eller ett rövargäng överfaller. 
Angripa är ganska synonymt med anfalla, fast bredare; exempelvis kan mögelsvamp angripa ett hus, och rost kan angripa en bil.


----------



## Yuujen

Jaha, tack. Jag ska inte glömma det.


----------



## utmarker

Bra! Fast som flerårig schackspelare skulle jag nog påstå att det känns naturligare att säga att en sådan attackerar, vilket kan läggas till listan av liktydiga ord.


----------



## Lars H

Två ord finns i svensk militär terminologi. Väldigt förenklat:
*
Anfall *är ett stridssätt (attack, offensive, charge) medan ett annat är försvar (defence)
*Överfall* (eller eldöverfall) innebär ett element av överraskning. Man håller sig dold och börjar skjuta när fienden inte väntar sig det (assault).

Angripa är en civil term.
I det dagliga livet brukar man nog blanda uttrycken med varandra.


----------



## utmarker

Det förefaller som om "angripa" har en hög användningsgrad inom sjukvården. Cancern angriper och bakterien angriper men även attackera används för sjukdomsalstrande element. Antikroppen kan också angripa, till kroppens försvar, men där används nog oftare attackera i stället.
Kanske någon medicinsk expert bör verifiera detta.


----------



## Pingüinono

Ett lejon anfaller. 

Korrekt?


----------



## utmarker

Pingüinono said:


> Djuren anfaller.
> 
> Korrekt?



Man kan nog använda både anfalla och attackera såväl som angripa. Det är lite upp till tycke och smak hos användaren. Det blir ibland mer en stilistisk skillnad.
Personligen skulle jag använda antingen attackera eller anfalla.

 Är det ett sammansatt ord så tycker jag att attack är att föredra, exempelvis "björnattack". I och för sig låter det som ett "kvällstidningsord".


----------



## Den falska sköldpaddan

Pingüinono said:


> Ett lejon anfaller.
> 
> Korrekt?


Ja.


----------



## BlueSuede

Den falska sköldpaddan said:


> Ja.


Men amöban angriper det lymfatiska systemet?


----------



## utmarker

BlueSuede said:


> Men amöban angriper det lymfatiska systemet?



Mikroorganismer verkar huvudsakligen angripa sina offer, ja.


----------



## JohanIII

Sen kan man ju nämna att man kan säga angripare, militärt och brottsmässigt, men att attackerare är en anglicism, att anfallare är en sportterm, och att överfallare inte finns. Enligt mig.


----------



## utmarker

JohanIII said:


> Sen kan man ju nämna att man kan säga angripare, militärt och brottsmässigt, men att attackerare är en anglicism, att anfallare är en sportterm, och att överfallare inte finns. Enligt mig.



Jag menar att man inte så kategoriskt kan säga att det ena eller andra ordet BARA kan användas i ett visst sammanhang. Alla dessa termer har en generell karaktär som gör att de passar inom flera områden. En annan sak är förstås att vissa används som facktermer och då fungerar  naturligtvis endast den i ett sådan kontext.

"Attackera" är en angliscism? Nja, varifrån vi lånat ordet är inte helt klarlagt. SAOB hävdar att det sannolikt är ett lån från italienskans "attaccare", men det kan vi lämna därhän. Klart att det är ett låneord i sin egen rätt precis som germanismen "angripa".

"Överfallare" är inget ord, därom är vi överens.

 Edit. Nu såg jag att Johan III kallade "attackerare" för en angliscism. Vi kan åtminstone vara överens om att det är en väldigt ovanlig form av ett vanligt verb och kanske bör man därför välja ett alternativ såsom "angripare". Men "attackerare" är ju annars en substantivering bildad helt enligt svenska språkprinciper så även om jag inte skulle använda formen så jag skulle tolerera det i talspråk.


----------



## Lars H

Jag tror att det någon form av begränsning här, gällande ordet anfalla. 
För att kunna använda ordet anfalla måste det finnas en vilja, dvs bara människor eller möjligen intelligenta djur kan anfalla.

Medan angripare utan egen vilja gör just det, angriper. 
Som exempel på vad jag menar är mögel, husbock eller rost. Alla är företeelser som kan angripa, men att använda "anfalla" för dessa låter helt fel. 

"Algerna anföll båtens skrov"???


----------



## utmarker

Så är det: encelliga djur angriper och kemiska ämnen också.

En annan sak med anfalla är att förutom att det finns ett inslag av intelligens och planering så innehåller det också element av stormning eller en snabb, plötslig manöver. En tjur tycker jag kan anfalla och även attackera. Angriper en tjur så låter det mindre akut och direkt, men det kanske bara är min språkkänsla.
 Smådjur som har någon form av ordning och samarbete kan möjligen också anfalla, kanske eftersom det kan liknas vid ett militärt angrepp.
Myrsamhället kan anfalla under picknicken och bålgetingarna anfaller om du gräver i deras bo.

Återigen är det delvis upp till språkkänslan och vilken ton du vill slå an, men orden fungerar inte alltid i alla sammanhang.





Lars H said:


> Jag tror att det någon form av begränsning här, gällande ordet anfalla.
> För att kunna använda ordet anfalla måste det finnas en vilja, dvs bara människor eller möjligen intelligenta djur kan anfalla.
> 
> Medan angripare utan egen vilja gör just det, angriper.
> Som exempel på vad jag menar är mögel, husbock eller rost. Alla är företeelser som kan angripa, men att använda "anfalla" för dessa låter helt fel.
> 
> "Algerna anföll båtens skrov"???


----------

